# Wrinkled and Curled Leaves



## alshli (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone have any idea what might be wrong with a couple of my plants? I attached some pictures.

Thanks


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 13, 2009)

Slow release fertilisers such as miracle grow soil is never good for marijauna plants !


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks HIE for providing this once again ! 
Welcome aboard ! Copy and paste this ! And you can be helped !

SOIL:

How long has this problem been going on?

What STRAIN are you growing?

What was the establishing technique? (seed or clone?)

What is the age of your plants?

How long have they been in the soil mixture they are in now?

How Tall are the plants?

What PHASE (seedling, vegetative or flower) are the plants in?

What Technique are you using? (SOG, SCROG etc)

What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot)

What substrate/medium are you using? What brand of soil mixture are you using?(percentage of perlite, vermiculite...etc?)

What Nutrient's are you using?

How much of each nutrient are you using with how much water? *Knowing the brand is very helpful*

How often are you feeding?

If flowering, when did you switch over to using Bloom nutrients?

What order are you mixing your nutrients? (example: veg nutes 1st, bloom 2nd ect)

What is the TDS/EC/PPM of your nutrients used?

What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"?

What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen?

How often are you watering?

When was your last feeding and how often are you feeding?

What size bulb are you using?

What is the distance to the canopy?

What is your RH Factor? (Relative Humidity)

What is the canopy temperature?

What is the Day/Night Temp? (Include fluctuation range)

What is the current Air Flow? (cfm etc.)

Tell us about your ventilation, intake exhaust and when its running and not running ?

Is the fan blowing directly at plants?

Is the grow substrate constantly wet or moist?

Is your water HARD or SOFT?

What water are you using? Reverse Osmosis (RO)? Tap? Bottled? Well water? Distilled? Mineral Water?

Are you using water from a water softener? 

Has plant been recently pruned, cloned or pinched?

Have any pest chemicals been used? If so what and when?

Are plant's infected with pest's?


----------



## alshli (Oct 14, 2009)

How long has this problem been going on? As long as I have had them I got them about 1 week after they got planted in soil. i assume they have been like this from the beginning 

What STRAIN are you growing? Purple Haze I think but I got them from a friend and they may have gotten mixed up. They would be either Purple Have BlueBerry or DOA

What was the establishing technique? (seed or clone?) Clones

What is the age of your plants? 7 weeks

How long have they been in the soil mixture they are in now? 3 weeks

How Tall are the plants? Sick ones are about 1 foot 

What PHASE (seedling, vegetative or flower) are the plants in? Veg

What Technique are you using? (SOG, SCROG etc) LST? 

What size pots are you using? (Include how many subjects to pot) 7gal 1 plant

What substrate/medium are you using? What brand of soil mixture are you using?(percentage of perlite, vermiculite...etc?) Half and half Fox Farm Light Warrior and Ocean Forest

What Nutrient's are you using? Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Grow

How much of each nutrient are you using with how much water? *Knowing the brand is very helpful* 1TBS/1GAL according to directions for smaller plants was planning to up it to 2TBS/1GAL for the next feed

How often are you feeding? Every 6 to 8 days depending on how dry the soil is from the last watering. 

If flowering, when did you switch over to using Bloom nutrients?

What order are you mixing your nutrients? (example: veg nutes 1st, bloom 2nd ect)

What is the TDS/EC/PPM of your nutrients used? No idea i don't have a meter

What is the pH of the "RUN-OFF"? About 5 but I am waiting for a digital meter in the mail to check it again. My stick in the dirt meter reads about 6.2

What method of pH test was administered? Using Strips? pH pen? Drops

How often are you watering? Every 6 to 8 days depending on how dry the soil is from the last feed.

When was your last feeding? 4 Days ago

What size bulb are you using? 600w MH conversion currently but will be turning another on when the bulbs get here.

What is the distance to the canopy?  13 inches

What is your RH Factor? (Relative Humidity) Low Humidity

What is the canopy temperature? 75-80

What is the Day/Night Temp? (Include fluctuation range) Day range 72-80 night 72

What is the current Air Flow? (cfm etc.) 500cfm exhaust and intake

Tell us about your ventilation, intake exhaust and when its running and not running ? Runs for 30 min every 30 min with CO2 running when fans are off for 15 min

Is the fan blowing directly at plants? Yes

Is the grow substrate constantly wet or moist?  No 

Is your water HARD or SOFT? Don't know the diffrence

What water are you using? Reverse Osmosis (RO)? Tap? Bottled? Well water? Distilled? Mineral Water? Tap after it sits in a bucket for 24-48 hours with an air pump running bubbles in it

Are you using water from a water softener? Don't know what a softener is

Has plant been recently pruned, cloned or pinched? no

Have any pest chemicals been used? If so what and when? Neem oil every other day

Are plant's infected with pest's? A little (Spider mites) They had bugs when they were given to me.


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 14, 2009)

Check into your water quality, test the ph and as far as a softener is concerned, "Hard" water implies that your water is alkaline and high in minerals and things like chlorine, all things that can have serious implications on your production and plant health. It's imperative to have your primary water source under control to determine what your starting with when feeding your girls. Using Neem often can lead to clogged stomata ( stomata are essentially holes in the undersides of leaves that allow air flow and fluid transpiration ). Make sure to thoroughly rinse foliage with water to help the leaves breath in between Neem aplications. Lastly your plants are suffering from a Nitrogen toxicity. With 50/50 Fox farm you have enough nutes to last a few weeks, even a month in the soil already. Simply adding ph balenced water is all that it needs untill she mildly starts to show signs of defiencies. I'd suggest flushing the soil out well and continue w/ water for some time.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello alshli I put a seed in a pot 3 months ago but spent 5 months learning before attempting to grow but there are some great ways to check your ph levels here's one cheap option hxxp://www.hydroharrys.com/catalog/p...ecdd809e865987  ..Just change the ( xx in link to tt ) Also its very important to ensure that your water is at 6.2 - 6.8ph Mine is always  around this ! I see that your ph run off is at 5 ! How do you know this ? You need to flush your plant with 20 gallons of correctly phed water ! This is why its a good idea to keep small plants in small pots ! Its also a good idea because its easier to control watering ! And you don't waste as much nutreints either . You have been feeding it way to much as well from what i understand ! You should only feed a plant after watering it twice ..Water , water , feed , and so on ! Your plant as Jman has stated doe'snt need feeding at all for 4 -7 weeks ! So you've got bad results all round unfortunatly ! I'd do some serious reading before attempting to continue growing ! Peace and all the best !


----------



## alshli (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks I may have started to over feed but they had this issue before they had any nutrients added. 

The plants were given to me at about 4-5 weeks old. 2 were like the pictures 2 had a little of this going on and 2 were perfect.

I have a little PH test kit and always make sure the water is at 6.2-6.8 before I give it to them. For the small amount of nuts I have already feed them I tested the PH after adding the nuts so that wouldn't have changed it.

My digital PH reader will arrive in the mail in about 2-3 days and I will test the run off again.

All 6 plants have received the same treatment sense I got them and the healthy ones are growing extremely fast and look very healthy. The sick ones are growing but all the new growth looks like this. My soil PH reader probe reads 6.2 also but I hear those are not very accurate.

I have healthy plants ready to replace these sick ones but I wanted to try and heal these first.


----------



## alshli (Oct 14, 2009)

I am rinsing the the plants with filtered water in between the Neem oil. 

My friend may have given me the sick plants to test me. Hard to figure out the problem when you don't have any info on the first 4-5 weeks of the plants life.


----------

